# Cornwall Cadets?



## youravatar (18 Jan 2005)

??? Help! I know they're are lots of air cadets around here but i can't seem to find any army cadets. if anyone here is from cornwall, alexandria or the like can you point me to a unit? 

oh i shuld give some background.

i'm 15 turning 16 in march and im joining the militia but my dad said to look for cadets to get a taste so what have i got to loose right?

thx a million!!!

-Tony


----------



## youravatar (18 Jan 2005)

anyone at all


----------



## Inch (18 Jan 2005)

Uh, I think you need to wait a wee bit more than 9 minutes. 

A quick google search for "army cadets cornwall" yielded this.

http://www.central.cadets.ca/public/LHQ-QGL/c.html

CORNWALL, ON  
2403 SD &G HIGHLANDERS                Tuesdays
Royal Canadian Army Cadet Corps        1830

CORNWALL ARMOURIES                    (613) 936-6051
CORNWALL, ON                               2403army@cadets.net


----------



## youravatar (18 Jan 2005)

im sucha idiot :

THX A million but im not shure if it was up 2 date or not thx ill give'r a try rite now  or 2morrow lol


----------



## fimble (25 Feb 2005)

hey im from cornwall acf.
i was wondering if u have joined yet or need any more informtion?
mail me bk asap luv l/cpl fimble


----------



## Jonny Boy (25 Feb 2005)

fimble said:
			
		

> hey im from cornwall acf.
> i was wondering if u have joined yet or need any more informtion?
> mail me bk asap luv l/cpl fimble



ACF isnt that the british army cadet force?   youravatar was talking about cornwall Ontario in canada.


----------



## BOSNwife (28 Feb 2005)

I'm from Cornwall, Ontario area. I met My Husband when he was with the SD&G Highlanders & I was in the SD&G Pipe Band. Have a great time being in Cadets .


----------



## Dave Mount (28 Feb 2005)

Try accessing this site.  It is Central Region Cadets, there is a link to look up cadets in your area.
Welcome to club and have fun.
http://www.central.cadets.ca/public/maine.html

If you need anymore info, send me a PM.

Lt. Mount
748 Markham RCACC


----------



## chrisf (28 Feb 2005)

For reference purposes, cadets won't really give you a taste, you're just as well to join the reserves straight up, as if you don't like it, you're free to leave at any time, there's no mandated length of service.


----------

